# My trip is booked



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

It's actually a very nice drive down. Either route is beautiful scenery.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

I prefer the Santiam route, mostly because we live on the south end of Portland. However, each trip is pretty much decided by snow/road conditions. 

We try to get to Bend for my birthday (Feb 1st), so we'll probably be heading over there around the same time. When we go will depend on when we have a high school contest that weekend. We'll probably leave straight from Meadows to go to Bend, but until we have a schedule 4 months from now I won't know if that will be Saturday or Sunday. 

A day at Meadows for you on the way over isn't a horrible idea either.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Drop me a line when you get here and we'll shred some pow and drink some beers.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

ridinbend said:


> Drop me a line when you get here and we'll shred some pow and drink some beers.


We need another bonfire this week. I'm in bend tomorrow again if you want to hit up bachelor this week.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i'll definitely give you guys a heads up when i get there. i'm staying at the days inn. great price and its within walking distance of 4 different breweries.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Count me in too  I'll be free to come down midweek


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Rogue said:


> Count me in too  I'll be free to come down midweek


Rad. Let's make it a party, and the pow will come!


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

highme said:


> I prefer the Santiam route, mostly because we live on the south end of Portland. However, each trip is pretty much decided by snow/road conditions.
> 
> We try to get to Bend for my birthday (Feb 1st), so we'll probably be heading over there around the same time. When we go will depend on when we have a high school contest that weekend. We'll probably leave straight from Meadows to go to Bend, but until we have a schedule 4 months from now I won't know if that will be Saturday or Sunday.
> 
> A day at Meadows for you on the way over isn't a horrible idea either.


my plan for right now is to head straight to bend after my plane lands. i thought about making day trip up to mt hood at some point during the week to check it out but if i end up liking mt bachelor as much as i think i will i probably won't even want to.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

we got a good meet up going. 3 of us plus highme depending on his schedule. you gonna ride with us argo?


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

You won't want to ride Hood after riding Bachelor....I absolutely love Hood, don't get me wrong, but if I could ride Bachelor every day I would. Everything about that place is on point. Now I just need to get a real pow day there to experience the amazing snow I always hear people bragging about.....


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Rogue said:


> You won't want to ride Hood after riding Bachelor....I absolutely love Hood, don't get me wrong, but if I could ride Bachelor every day I would. Everything about that place is on point. Now I just need to get a real pow day there to experience the amazing snow I always hear people bragging about.....


this is a false narrative. meadows has better freeride terrain, it just takes some experience to find it. cliffs, dropoffs, "chutes"; meadows over bachelor all day. meadows is steeper in more parts as well.

bachelor is a much better "resort-like" experience, lets you ride all sides of the mt, and has better snow. this year they had way more of it too - bachelor is usually 3-5 degrees colder than Hood, which makes a big difference these days.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I should be around for the event.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> this is a false narrative. meadows has better freeride terrain, it just takes some experience to find it. cliffs, dropoffs, "chutes"; meadows over bachelor all day. meadows is steeper in more parts as well.
> 
> bachelor is a much better "resort-like" experience, lets you ride all sides of the mt, and has better snow. this year they had way more of it too - bachelor is usually 3-5 degrees colder than Hood, which makes a big difference these days.


Somehow we were on the top edge or bottom edge of pretty much every system that came through the west managing done fun pow days. Hood got ass fucked way too many times. However I still had only one day on NW, and no pow days on NW. Hopefully something is different this season.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

ShredLife said:


> this is a false narrative. meadows has better freeride terrain, it just takes some experience to find it. cliffs, dropoffs, "chutes"; meadows over bachelor all day. meadows is steeper in more parts as well.
> 
> bachelor is a much better "resort-like" experience, lets you ride all sides of the mt, and has better snow. this year they had way more of it too - bachelor is usually 3-5 degrees colder than Hood, which makes a big difference these days.


interesting. maybe i'll make a day trip there after all. either way i know i'm gonna have a blast.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

SkullAndXbones said:


> interesting. maybe i'll make a day trip there after all. either way i know i'm gonna have a blast.


If you don't have somebody to show you around don't bother.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Both Meadows & Bachelor are fun as shit, you can't really go wrong unless we have another shit year or one of our vaunted Pineapple Express systems rolls through and you get a rainy day.



SkullAndXbones said:


> my plan for right now is to head straight to bend after my plane lands. i thought about making day trip up to mt hood at some point during the week to check it out but if i end up liking mt bachelor as much as i think i will i probably won't even want to.


I can't make a commitment this far out because I don't know what the event calendar is going to look like. That's right in the middle of our season so I'm sure we'll have something that weekend. But if it works out I can probably get you at the airport head to Meadows, ride, then head to Bend. I should be able to wrangle up a lift ticket as well.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I might have some floor space.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

highme said:


> Both Meadows & Bachelor are fun as shit, you can't really go wrong unless we have another shit year or one of our vaunted Pineapple Express systems rolls through and you get a rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't make a commitment this far out because I don't know what the event calendar is going to look like. That's right in the middle of our season so I'm sure we'll have something that weekend. But if it works out I can probably get you at the airport head to Meadows, ride, then head to Bend. I should be able to wrangle up a lift ticket as well.


cool. don't worry about picking me up or anything though because i'm probably gonna be too tired to want to ride that day anyway. i have to leave my house around 3:30 or 4 in the morning because my flight is at 7 am and i have to be there 2 hours ahead of time and it's gonna take me an hour or so to get to the airport. plus i have a stop over in seattle. the cobreeze will take me from the airport to bend.


----------



## slowandlow (Oct 12, 2011)

This thread is helping me decide on a new destination to ride about that time frame. I was thinking Montana or Idaho, but Oregon is sounding better. Especially if there's a crew forming.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i'm sure oregon is gonna be a blast. plus there's plenty of cheap hotel options in bend. the days inn i'm staying at is only $62 a night. if you decide on montana or idaho then my vote would go to big sky in montana.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Been mentioned a bunch but Bend is the RESORT experience and if you need a hotel go there no questions. That being said while I LOVE Bachelor the best terrain is on Hood no questions asked. Timberline is a joke except for spring parks and summer riding. However Meadows when/if they get all the gated stuff open has stuff anybody will think twice before riding and Skibowl on a good snow year even puts Meadows terrain to shame.

Bachelor if you can get a clear day and summit is a blast! However they close their summit a TON, spent a full week there this season, didn't open it once and it only snowed two days of the week. But to be fair Even Meadows can take a few days to dig their Cascade lift out but their best terrain is lower mountain anyway. And while we have a metric F*&K ton of snow Montana, Colorado, etc has much better snow even if it's 200" less a year.

In summary this. If you want a fun time, bars, hotels, etc all under an hour from lifts go Bachelor. If you are looking for the steepest and most intense riding go Hood (IF THERE'S GOOD SNOW!!!!) And you can stay in places fairly cheap still. I like Bachelor better but in a good year with good conditions you'd have to drag me kicking and screaming to Bend over staying on Hood.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Well...hey I'm happy to be wrong if people on here think Meadows is better because that's where I ride lol. Maybe my opinion was unfairly swayed this season... After being at Meadows and going to Bachelor...well it was two different worlds based on available terrain alone. Summit was open, there was a trace of fresh and the parks are 10x better imo. Bonus, there was no dirty brown snow!!! Plus the views are incredible. 

I imagine others having been riding both areas longer than me and have better knowledge of the mountains :embarrased1:


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ya you can't compare using this past year. The fluke lack of snow really killed Meadows and Hood in general, But that NEVER happens like it did this past season. Hood wasn't even really worth riding this past season but agaon that NEVER happens.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Having lived in a real resort town and frequented alot of them over the years... Bend/bachelor is absolutely not a resort nor does it have a resort feel. It's a laid back ski/snowboard area that's 30 minutes from town. anyone that hasn't been to a true resort doesn't know any better though.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Bachelor is definitely not a ski in/ski out "resort" ski area. Bend, however is a resort as far as Oregon goes. It's not Vail, Summit County, Tahoe etc., but it's the biggest tourist destination in Oregon and has quite a bit of shit going on all year long. I do prefer its "resort" experience to Breck where you have to pay to park and then ride a gondola for 20 minutes before you get to chairlifts.



Rogue said:


> Well...hey I'm happy to be wrong if people on here think Meadows is better because that's where I ride lol. Maybe my opinion was unfairly swayed this season... After being at Meadows and going to Bachelor...well it was two different worlds based on available terrain alone.


The spring park on Cascade at Meadows was super fun, but for the most part I think you're correct that Bachelor parks are better (I don't really ride park anymore so my opinion there is moot). The available terrain in Heather Canyon & off HRM is steeper and more challenging than anything you'd find at Bachelor, especially late in the season when Bach fills in and flattens out. But the above tree line wind lips etc., that build up at Bach are super rad as well.

The mountains are pretty different and that's a good thing. Both have their positives & negatives and I'm glad they're relatively easy for me to get to.

As far as putting on events goes, Meadows in my experience is so much better. The OISA (high school comps) state finals have been at Bachelor the last few years. Last year Bachelor dropped the ball so bad that we may not hold the state finals there again this year. And that will suck all kinds of ass because there is no good group lodging/entertainment on Hood like you can find in Bend/Sunriver. Even though I spent most of the time herding kids/spotting landings/coaching and only got a few runs in, that weekend was a fucking blast, mostly because it was in Bend.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

My extended family is doing a week at Summit County over Christmas this year. I'm going to lobby super hard to have it in Bend in 4 years when we do another "Cold" Christmas gathering.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I've never lived near a mega resort, but dealing with Big Bear/Snow Summit bullshit for years sucked balls. I prefer having the sensation that the entire mountain is mine when shredding. Most pow days on the West side of Bachy, once I drop from the lift, I don't usually encounter anybody.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

bend seems like a town that's near a resort rather then a resort town but i can't say that for certain because i've never been there. but i think everyone should go to the rockies so it's even less crowded at mt bachelor when i get there lol.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Bend is a "ski-town" about 20 minutes from the hill. 

Sunriver is a "resort" (summer/golf resort) about 20 minutes from the hill

Mt. Hood has a badass historic "hotel" (lodge) you can rent a room in for $$ and nothing else unless you start going down the mountain. Government camp is sort of a ghetto for hoodrats with some private rentals tucked in. 

if you want a real ski resort experience you're better off in CO/UT/CA i'd imagine... Whistler probably the best on the West Coast.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok there are no Colorado, UT or even east coast style resorts ANYWHERE in the PNW (I'm excluding Whistler here because It's really in it's own geographic area). Here the mountains are for riding and that's it, not luxury day spas and the like. That being said Bend is the closest and is an awesome mountain/resort style town with bars, breweries, resort style lodging with water parks/pools/etc etc etc, it's just 20 minutes further from the lifts than at other places. On hill amenities are just non existent but Bend is the most resort place you'll find anywhere in these parts.

Mega resorts come with mega crowds and mega pricing. I do miss having awesome lodges at the base of the runs, it just kind of helps the feel but I get way more snow and way less people which I love. I would kill for more ski in ski out lodging but alas.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Sunriver is a vacation suburb.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

The back of my truck serves as a hillside resort, hotel, bar, pub, restaurant. I'll be open for business all winter.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

all of us should tailgate in the parking lot when i get there.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

'The Old Farmer's Almanac' sees cold, snowy winter for U.S.

Mt Bachelor Ski Area Winter Outlook 2015-2016


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

SkullAndXbones said:


> 'The Old Farmer's Almanac' sees cold, snowy winter for U.S.
> 
> Mt Bachelor Ski Area Winter Outlook 2015-2016


A glimmer of hope to keep me from hating el nino.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> the back of my truck serves as a hillside resort, hotel, bar, pub, restaurant. I'll be open for business all winter.


ftw.........


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i'm starting to prefer mt hood now lol shit. luckily my trip isn't for another 5 months so i have plenty of time to decide and the hotel i booked didn't require a deposit and i can cancel anytime i want. i've been looking at hotels in portland, gresham, sandy and hood river. the problem though is transportation because i don't wanna rent a car unless i absolutely have to. portland and meadows have that sea to summit shuttle service. gresham and sandy have the mt hood express that goes to timberline. i don't know how i would get to meadows from there. and i couldn't find any public transportation that goes to meadows from hood river so i'll likely have to rent a car if i stayed there. my questions are:

1. anyone in any of those areas know of other transportation options that i missed? 2. if i stayed in portland, are there any areas that i would want to avoid (bad neighborhoods and stuff like that)? and 3. i would wanna be as close to the sea to summit pick up spots as possible. one is in the pearl district and the other is in pioneer square. is there anything about those 2 areas that i should know?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

The drive time from pdx to hood on vacation is going to be a buzz kill imo. Especially if your trying to set up rides from whomever possible. Gresham is close but it's not a resort town at all. At least you can hop on the max and get to downtown pdx easily from there. If you stay near downtown, you'll regret it when trying to get to the hill at 5am to be there for first chair.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

ah. thanks. sounds like i'm better off just staying in bend and making a couple trips up to mt hood during the week and riding at mt bachelor the rest of the time. according to google it's only a little over a 2 hour drive.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> ah. thanks. sounds like i'm better off just staying in bend and making a couple trips up to mt hood during the week and riding at mt bachelor the rest of the time. according to google it's only a little over a 2 hour drive.


Is there a shuttle from Bend to Hood? 

You'll have more options staying in Bend vs trying to get lodging and transportation to Hood. The Pearl and Pioneer Square is downtown Portland which dramatically extends your commute to Hood. No need to wake up at 5am to get to the mountain before 9, but still.... Do you want to drive 90ishmins (deal with traffic too) to ride or 20? 

I mean you can most certainly do it, I'm just not sure what you're wanting in your off time to do. How many days do you plan on shredding?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I've never ridden hood personally. If I have time I'd be down to venture up there for a at least a day while your here.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

I thought I replied to this already today, but I can definitely get you to Meadows that 1st Sunday you're here.

Also, a friend of mine that lives in Govy just put this on Twitter. It's an AirBnB spot in the condo complex he's in https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/4481348#host-profile it's $110 a night for a private room in the condo of a guy that works at a shop in town.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

well, as i said, i'm just exploring my options right now in case i do decide to change my mind. there's lots of things to consider.

rogue, i wouldn't mind a 90 minute - 2 hour drive because i'm just trying keep my costs as low as possible right now. i could see how that drive would be a pain in the ass for people who ride that mountain as their home mountain but for a week long trip it's not that bad. plus sea to summit's site says the buses leave at 7 am so i wouldn't need to wake up at 5. i've actually made trips like this before. wake up at 6 am, leave around 7 am and drive 2 hours to a resort. and the mountain i went to was in upstate ny so it was nowhere near as good as mt hood. i plan to ride at least 5 days, hopefully 6. as for nightlife, i don't really need a whole lot, just as long as there's some stuff to do ya know. a few bars/places to eat would work for me. and there is a shuttle that goes up that way from bend along route 26. but instead of taking a right onto 35 towards meadows it stays left on 26 toward government camp and it eventually it makes it's way to portland but i think they'll drop me off at government camp if i ask them to. like i said, i'm just trying to figure things out right now.

and i appreciate all the input by you guys. thanks.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

highme said:


> Also, a friend of mine that lives in Govy just put this on Twitter. It's an AirBnB spot in the condo complex he's in https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/4481348#host-profile it's $110 a night for a private room in the condo of a guy that works at a shop in town.


that doesn't look too bad at all. there seems to be enough there to satisfy me for a week. i'll look into that further.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

just a heads up, i decided to stick to my original plan and go to mt bachelor. bought my lift tickets. 6 of 8 days for $289. pretty good deal.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'll still be here. I'm sure ridenbend will too.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

awesome. rogue will probably come for a day too so it should be a good time.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I will for sure. Way to get at it with 6 of 8


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I'll have to hit some of you guys up when I come down again this season. Bought a 4-day deal so probably making 2 trips down at some point. I'll most likely do a Hood trip too, as I try to hit both mountains at least once apiece each season, but this thread is the first time I've ever seen someone compare the two as if they're on the same level...lol. Bachelor has higher elevation, more vert aka longer runs, tends to open earlier and stay open later with more consistent snowfall, 360 views and ample free parking. True, Summit gets closed down all the time, but then again it can get pretty windy at Hood too. I've been there plenty of times when they've had to slow down lifts or stop them altogether, and some of the best terrain in places like Heather canyon has been inaccessible due to closure more times than it's been open for me.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow, those pics look like you hit a great snow window! And you had a gread shred crew, I'm sure!
Do more trips and 1) will turn from _effort_ to _pure joy_.

Lol, I always cringe when I read "Swiss cheese" in the US :laugh:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

SkullAndXbones said:


> had a great time. the week went so fast it feels like i didn't even go.
> 
> it took a little while but i finally got comfortable on the mountain on wednesday and then this happened


Right on! The massive white room. :smile:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i didn't realize how far downward my phone was angled when i took that pic. that's a downhill shot. but riding in those conditions sucked. i was going down a tracked out (i don't think it was groomed) trail and all of a sudden i hit a patch of powder or crud and went flying forward lol.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

neni said:


> Wow, those pics look like you hit a great snow window! And you had a gread shred crew, I'm sure!
> Do more trips and 1) will turn from _effort_ to _pure joy_.
> 
> Lol, I always cringe when I read "Swiss cheese" in the US :laugh:


next time i think i'm gonna drive across country and start at mt hood in oregon and head north.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

It was nice meeting you and taking some turns together Skull! I'm glad you get to see the great PNW !


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Rogue said:


> It was nice meeting you and taking some turns together Skull! I'm glad you get to see the great PNW !


Yeah. Great to meet you SkullAndXbones as well as Rogue. 

Last Thursday was amazing powder day. Hope you got some of it, slopes were empty. Sad Rogue missed it.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Argo said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > It was nice meeting you and taking some turns together Skull! I'm glad you get to see the great PNW !
> ...



I was SOOOOOOO mad I used a sick day for an actual reason (my head/neck) instead of pow day !!! Glad you hit it though Argo and hopefully Skull.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i didn't ride on thursday but it's not like i would've been able to enjoy the powder anyway. the first thing i did when i got home was order a clear lens for my electric eg2 goggles haha. hope your head and neck are feeling better, rogue.


----------

